# Old Leica Books



## shag00 (May 28, 2019)

Do people still use/want old Leica books such as the 2 below? The one on the left published in 1946 and the one on the right in 1947.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 28, 2019)

Probably no longer used but worth something to a collector.......


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2019)

Put 'em on e-Bay and list 'em each at *$70 Buy It Now*.

Be sure to use the word "*Rare*" several times in your listing.


----------



## webestang64 (May 30, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Be sure to use the word "*Rare*" several times in your listing.



Don't forget to say "No longer in print" and "Vintage" as well.......LOL 


But yeah, should get a couple a bucks from a collector.


----------



## Derrel (May 30, 2019)

Focal Press used to publish some pretty good books. They published a landmark book years ago called the Focal encyclopedia of Photography, anextremely large, almost 6 inch thick book,in one volume,which was at the time of its first writing considered to be almost an almost heroic undertaking.  There were several different  editions  of it and I was gifted a copy from a guy from this form over a decade ago, and it's pretty common for this book to be passed along from person to person.

 The book titled Leica Manual  was clearly publish by Focal, but I suspect that the other book which appears to be in significantly worse condition might have been published by Leitz
itself or at their behest

Around the world there are a lot of Leica collectors, and there is definitely a market for ephemera such as books and manuals.

Since these two books date to the era right after World War II, they are about seven or eight years before the release of the first M-series Leica, which was the M3 in 1953.  In other words I have a feeling that camera such as the IIIgand IIIf were probably very well documented in these books .


----------



## IanG (May 31, 2019)

The Focal Press Camera Guides were first published during WWII initially as the UK government had asked people to donate camera equipment to the military etc.  

Andor Kraszna-Krausz, a Hungarian photographer who had fled Germany in 1937, set up the company the following year. Many of the writers were fellow emigres, the most important were Kurt (Curt) Jacobson who wrote Developing, and then Enlarging, and L.A. Mannheim who also worked with Jacobson at Pavelle (an early colour print process and professional processing machines became Durst UK).



Derrel said:


> The book titled Leica Manual  was clearly publish by Focal, but I suspect that the other book which appears to be in significantly worse condition might have been published by Leitz
> itself or at their behest



I think you meant the other way around.  The Laica Manual was published by Morgan and Lester, The Leica Way was published by Focal Press, like the later Pentax Way and others these were an expansion of the earlier Focal Press Camera Guides.

Both books are sort after by owners of early Leica cameras but they aren't rare.

Ian


----------



## petrochemist (Jun 1, 2019)

IanG said:


> The Focal Press Camera Guides were first published during WWII initially as the UK government had asked people to donate camera equipment to the military etc.
> 
> Andor Kraszna-Krausz, a Hungarian photographer who had fled Germany in 1937, set up the company the following year. Many of the writers were fellow emigres, the most important were Kurt (Curt) Jacobson who wrote Developing, and then Enlarging, and L.A. Mannheim who also worked with Jacobson at Pavelle (an early colour print process and professional processing machines became Durst UK).
> 
> ...


Generally things listed with RARE in the title are just old and quite common - I've seen it for things I have a handful of at home, like the Helios 44.
I did see a copy of 'The Pentax way' in a bookshop during the week IIRC they wanted £8 for it which is considerably more than I usually pay for my used photographic books. If it had been £2 I'd have added it to my purchases.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 1, 2019)

While neither might be rare, as books go, they are also not "common". The idea in writing an e-Bay description is to stoke desire in potential buyers/ bidders. Using the word "Rare" in a description is a well-understood tactic.


----------



## petrochemist (Jun 1, 2019)

Derrel said:


> While neither might be rare, as books go, they are also not "common". The idea in writing an e-Bay description is to stoke desire in potential buyers/ bidders. Using the word "Rare" in a description is a well-understood tactic.


Lying is an increasingly common tactic in politics, so I suppose it's only to be expected in commerce too.

On e-bay with me it gives the impression the seller doesn't know anything about the topic so I generally just pass on to the next one.


----------



## IanG (Jun 2, 2019)

petrochemist said:


> Generally things listed with RARE in the title are just old and quite common - I've seen it for things I have a handful of at home, like the Helios 44.
> I did see a copy of 'The Pentax way' in a bookshop during the week IIRC they wanted £8 for it which is considerably more than I usually pay for my used photographic books. If it had been £2 I'd have added it to my purchases.



I agree, I wouldn't add the term "Rare" if I was selling those books 

Rare to me is very difficult to find or almost unique - a  bit like my 110 camera 

Ian


----------



## Derrel (Jun 2, 2019)

"All's fair in love and in e-Bay listings."

How many copies of the same titles can be found on the web?

Is either as popular or as common as say, _The Amateur Photographer's Handbook"?

rare
[rer]
ADJECTIVE

(of an event, situation, or condition) not occurring very often.
"a rare genetic disorder" · 
infrequent · few and far between · scarce · sparse · scattered · 
unusual · uncommon · unfamiliar · out of the ordinary · atypical · 
[more]
unusually good or remarkable.
_


----------



## compur (Jun 2, 2019)

I just checked and there are currently 5,538,570 rare items for sale on eBay (USA site).


----------



## IanG (Jun 3, 2019)

compur said:


> I just checked and there are currently 5,538,570 rare items for sale on eBay (USA site).



There is only _*one universal eBay*_ regardless of where you access from it's the same database, user names and passwords.

What differs is the portal you use to search, that can be eBay.com, .co.uk. .ca, .au, .fr, .de, .it. etc, etc.  This can be veryuseful, I log onto the German portal sometimes eBay.de using my normal eBay name and password and can buy or save/watch items and all show up when logged into eBay.co.uk or EBay.com

Ian


----------



## compur (Jun 3, 2019)

IanG said:


> here is only _*one universal eBay*_ regardless of where you access from it's the same database, user names and passwords.



Sorry, but that's not true. There are 23 international eBay sites. While it's true that you can log into any of them with your eBay ID and password, you will not see all item listings from all 23 sites. When you search eBay.com you will only see results from eBay.com. You won't see results from eBay Thailand or Switzerland or Spain, etc, etc.

For good reason. Why would someone want to see listings written in languages that they can't read?


----------



## IanG (Jun 3, 2019)

compur said:


> Sorry, but that's not true. There are 23 international eBay sites. While it's true that you can log into any of them with your eBay ID and password, you will not see all item listings from all 23 sites. When you search eBay.com you will only see results from eBay.com. You won't see results from eBay Thailand or Switzerland or Spain, etc, etc.
> 
> For good reason. Why would someone want to see listings written in languages that they can't read?



There may be 23 portals but there's still only one central database.  When you list an item you have the choice of whether it's listed locally, regionally or worldwide, it's just a couple of fields in the database.

I've bought a few items listed in languages I can't read, mostly German - Google translate works well enough.

Ian


----------



## Derrel (Jun 3, 2019)

both books appear to be in less-than-good condition...
but are from the mid 1940's


----------



## compur (Jun 3, 2019)

IanG said:


> There may be 23 portals but there's still only one central database.  When you list an item you have the choice of whether it's listed locally, regionally or worldwide, it's just a couple of fields in the database.



It may be interesting that that there is a central database that has all listing from all 23 international sites but it is not relevant to anything I posted so I don't see why you even brought it up in your reply to my post.

The point is: When you do a search on eBay.com (USA) you only get results from that eBay.com (USA) site. That goes for all 23 eBay international sites.

That is all I said and If you wish to make irrelevant observations, you are free to do so but please do not associate your comments with my posts.  Thank you.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 3, 2019)

A few years ago, I got a YouTube application that allowed searching different nations' YouTube postings...was fantastic for searching out videos from France, and other European countries.  Fabulous to see outside of USA's limited inventory of uploaded videos...Dutch folk for example, have a LOT  of concert footage from big USA bands and singers.


----------



## IanG (Jun 3, 2019)

compur said:


> It may be interesting that that there is a central database that has all listing from all 23 international sites but it is not relevant to anything I posted so I don't see why you even brought it up in your reply to my post.
> 
> The point is: When you do a search on eBay.com (USA) you only get results from that eBay.com (USA) site. That goes for all 23 eBay international sites.



I disagree that it's not relevant, you were implying there's more than one database.  On the contrary it can be extremely useful when trying to find scarce items, and my point is this might well be useful to,others.

Some items were only made and sold in one market, one example it's hard finding 7x5 DDS film holders here in the UK as 7x5 cameras were never made or sold here instead we had Half plate and Continental Europe had 13x18, so it's better to search ebay.com not ebay.co.uk.  I needed 9x12 film holders for an SLR so ebay.de is more relevant.

I buy from around the world and there are quite a few items I wouldn't have found without searching via other enay portals.

Ian


----------



## Derrel (Jun 3, 2019)

How does one go about searching the various eBay sites outside of one's own native country or continent? I no longer use eBay very often, but I have a few items I would like to look for with in the next year or so.

   Is there an easy way to set up my eBay account so that will search let's say in the US,Canada,and Mexico ,and South America and a couple of countries in Europe,without me having to manually box tick too much?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 3, 2019)

There are items that show up from other countries but it seems like a seller has to list them on the US site (or to show up on the US site as well as their own country/continent). I don't think every listing from all over the world necessarily shows up because depending on what it is I may not see anything much listed outside the US or N. America (if I don't specify location). I've also seen seller listings say no international sales, so I'm not sure if sellers set it how/where it shows up or what. 

Derrel on the left side column there's a section that has boxes (well, circles if you want to get technical! lol) to select which countries you want to search.

And I don't know Derrel, Dutch folk music might be going even further OT! lol but it was interesting... Did you dance along?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 3, 2019)

Back to the OP... yes, there would be interest, from people like me. I don't think used books are particularly valuable unless first editions, rare collectibles, etc. You could try searching completed listings on ebay to see what one may have sold for.


----------



## IanG (Jun 3, 2019)

I don't know of an easy search across portals Derrel.

Japanese sellers often lost on ebay.com because items  have a greater value in the US and Europe.  Many of us in Europe buy from the US because photographic equipment is significantly more expensive here, however we so need to factor in shipping the Import Duty, and then VAT, on the item and shipping which adds about 34%.

On ebay.co.uk I can lost UK only, EU, or International, and I can do similar searches as well as distance from my address.

I have friend in the US who buys on my behalf if a seller says no International sales, but many will ship abroad if you ask nicely anyway.

Ian


----------



## compur (Jun 3, 2019)

IanG said:


> I disagree that it's not relevant, you were implying there's more than one database.



No. I said if you search the USA site you will only get results from the USA site. Which is still true despite your obfuscations.



> I buy from around the world and there are quite a few items I wouldn't have found without searching via other enay portals.



I didn't say one couldn't search other eBay sites. Of  course you can.


----------



## IanG (Jun 4, 2019)

compur said:


> No. I said if you search the USA site you will only get results from the USA site. Which is still true despite your obfuscations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## compur (Jun 4, 2019)

IanG said:


> If you do an eBay.com search for say  a 120mm Angulon there's 13 Angulon/Super Angulons listed only 3 in the US, others are Japan Hong, Kong, Holland, South Ko rea, Austria, etc, yes these may all have been listed via ebay.com. However scroll down and there's another section showing Ebay International sellers and another 21 lenses and  not all listings are in English.



OK, I did a search for 120mm Angulon and got 13 USA results plus 21 international listings but the foreign results *were sellers who listed their items on the USA eBay site and none of them are shown as being on any other site or "portal" as you call it*. Each and every one has a listing URL of *www.ebay.com*/ ... (which is the USA site).


----------



## IanG (Jun 4, 2019)

compur said:


> OK, I did a search for 120mm Angulon and got 13 USA results plus 21 international listings but the foreign results *were sellers who listed their items on the USA eBay site and none of them are shown as being on any other site or "portal" as you call it*. Each and every one has a listing URL of *www.ebay.com*/ ... (which is the USA site).



There's no such thing as a listing URL, what you refer to is the resulting URL from the search via the ebay.com Portal.  Find a lens from Germany and edit the URL from ebay.com/etc to ebay.de/etc and the same item, a page may look slightly different because the database query forms may differ. I can change the .com to .it, .fr, .ca, .co.uk etc and the item remains the same, That shows clearly there's no listing URL 

All listings are on the same Ebay website and database, all that differers is the search portal URL.

Ian


----------



## compur (Jun 4, 2019)

IanG said:


> There's no such thing as a listing URL ...



Here is one of the things that you say there is no such thing as:
Schneider Super-Angulon 120mm f/8.0 MC Lens - Linhof Ver.  | eBay

It's a URL and it points to an eBay listing, Every page on the internet has a URL and eBay pages are no different.



> Find a lens from Germany and edit the URL from ebay.com/etc to ebay.de/etc and the same item, a page may look slightly different because the database query forms may differ. I can change the .com to .it, .fr, .ca, .co.uk etc and the item remains the same, That shows clearly there's no listing URL



No, it shows there are multiple listing URLs for each item. And, they are more than slightly different.


----------



## IanG (Jun 4, 2019)

You're missing something very simple, see the same listing on the French and German and UK portals:

Schneider Super-Angulon 120mm f/8.0 MC Lens - Linhof Ver. | eBay

Schneider Super-Angulon 120mm f/8.0 MC Lens - Linhof Ver. | eBay

Schneider Super-Angulon 120mm f/8.0 MC Lens - Linhof Ver. | eBay

The .com, .de, .fr, .co.uk in the URL is only indicative of the portal you access through. It doesn't indicate which country/portal an items been listed through just that Ebay doesn't use that part of the URL to indicate country etc in a search.

Ian


----------



## compur (Jun 4, 2019)

IanG said:


> The .com, .de, .fr, .co.uk *in the URL* is only indicative of the portal you access through.



But earlier you said there are no URLs on eBay. Now you say there are.

I am tired of this game. All I did was post the results of an eBay search. You can call it whatever you like. I don't really care. Have fun with your portals.


----------



## bhop (Jun 4, 2019)

Those same books seem to be selling for between $15-35 (for the one on the left) and about $7-$10 for the one on the right.. on ebay


----------



## Derrel (Jun 4, 2019)

IanG said:


> You're missing something very simple, see the same listing on the French and German and UK portals:
> 
> Schneider Super-Angulon 120mm f/8.0 MC Lens - Linhof Ver. | eBay
> 
> ...



talk about false advertising!
"Stand at the sidelines but still easily shoot the winning goal with the telephoto Schneider Super-Angulon 120 mm lens."

"Shoot decent photographs even in dimly-lit conditions with this Schneider Super-Angulon f/8.0 lens."

"So get the Schneider Super-Angulon 120 mm lens and your hobby of photography will turn into a fiery passion".

*The lens is an f/8!!!!*


----------



## IanG (Jun 5, 2019)

Derrel said:


> talk about false advertising!
> "Stand at the sidelines but still easily shoot the winning goal with the telephoto Schneider Super-Angulon 120 mm lens."
> 
> "Shoot decent photographs even in dimly-lit conditions with this Schneider Super-Angulon f/8.0 lens."
> ...



Well spotted 

The seller also has a 10x8 Deardorff listed I'd suspect the 120mm f8 SA might have been used with it as an *Extreme Wide Angle*. Although technically it doesn't quite cover the format ot's quite a common usage.  It's a reasonable price but I acn't justify it . . . . . . . 

I chose 120mm Angulonn as a search knowing they and the 120mm Super Angulons aren't that common, and it did show well that an ebay.com search pulls up items from all around the world.

There's a CZJ 250mm. f3.5 Tesar listed as a Telephoto, it shows the sellers have no concept of focal length in terms of film format.  This could be a superb lens for 5x4 portraits, however it dates from mid WW1 and is probably ex German military possibly from an aerial camera and is essentially just the lens in a barrel without the mount it sat in with aperture control etc, so useless.

All goes to highlight the inaccuracies of listings.

Ian


----------



## compur (Jun 5, 2019)

It's because you're looking at it through the portal. On the other side of the portal everything is reversed so f/8 is really a fast lens and wide angles are telephotos. It's called Einstein's Theory of Relative Portalocity.

In a portal no one can hear you scream, "B.S.!"


----------

